# Futaba 2PL v.s. Airtronics MX-A



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm lookin at getting either the Futaba 2PL or Airtronics MX-A transmitter for christmas, what are the advantages and disadvantages of each?

Here are links to both of them 
Futaba 2PL http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXENN3**&P=0
Airtronics MX-A http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJUZ5**&P=0

 People who have used both, what do you like and and not like about each of them?
Or are there any others that are better for about $70? 

_THANKS FOR ANY OF YOUR HELP!!! _


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I haven't used a MXA but have one of the 2PLs. I love the thing. It has all the adjustments I need for all my cars and 10 model memory. I've said this before that the only thing I can see I wish the 2PL had is a third channel so I could fully use it with my EMaxx. Right now I have it set up to run a Stampede, BRP, XXXT, oval truck, 1/12 scale, TLT-1, and a Nitro Evader ST. It has worked flawlessly with each of these cars. You really can't go wrong with Futaba equipment.


----------



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

Anybody?


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

The Futaba has EPA and better features all around, probably more comfortable. I didn't like my MX-8 because it didn't have enough steering trim steps, car would go right or left but not straight. The futaba would be easier to unload if you wanted to get rid of it.


----------



## nomad1 (Nov 25, 2005)

I love my 2PL. I've used my brother's Airtronics M8, it's nice but for the money the 2 PL is the way to go. IMO.


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

2PL is great. It has tons of adjustments and for the $$$$$ can't be beat IMO. That's the radio I started with and it worked out great.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I just bought a MX-A and was very disapointed when it would not work with my receivers from my blazer radios. I emailed Airtronics a month ago to find out why and got no response.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Won't have to worry about that with the Futaba. The Futaba is backward compatible with all the older Futaba and Novak receivers I have.


----------

